# Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??



## jannick15 (18. September 2008)

Moin allerseits

Ich möchte nun mal in der Elbe auf Zander und Barsch gehen. Bin aber total neu im Raubfisch Thema. Also noch nie auf Raubfische geangelt.
Nun meine Frage:
Was könnte ein Anfänger am besten benutzen(Elbe) Spinner??,Wobbler???,Gummifisch???,Blinker??? um auch erfolgreich zu angeln?
Könnte mir noch einer die Köderführung erklären??(Die von ihm für Einsteiger gewählte Methode)

MFG


----------



## Goggo (18. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ich bin auch dieses Jahr angefangen mit dem Raubfischangeln. Wobbler habe ich zu Beginn erstmal aussen vor gelassen, da man zu Beginn doch so manches Materialopfer bringt und die doch recht teuer sind
Die schnellste Erfolge hatte ich mit Spinnern in verschiedenen Gößren und Farben, gefolgt von Blinkern und Twistern.

Das hängt aber stark von Wassertiefe, Strömung und natürlich Zielfisch ab.


----------



## jannick15 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Danke Goggo für die Informationen. Wenn jemand noch möchte kann er ja auch vielleicht noch sagen mit was er das Raubfischen angefangen hat oder was er für sinnvoll hält.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Mr. Manta (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Habe mit Spinner angefangen und halte das auch heute noch für einen super Köder.

Gruß


----------



## jannick15 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Spinner Fischen
Kann mir jemand was über die Köderführung sagen???
In der Elbe. Zielfisch: Zander, Barsch?
Farben?? Größe?? Montage??


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Finde einen Spinner für den Anfang optimal!! 

Hier lernt man den Umgang mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit damit der Köder läuft und ein "Allesfänger" ist ein Spinner ebenfalls!!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Andy-583 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ich finde auch, dass der Spinner für den Anfang ideal ist! 

Aber bei sehr hängerreichen Gewässern würde ich den Twister vorziehen, da man am Anfang noch lernen muss Hänger zu lösen. Spinner sind mitlerweile ja auch recht teuer, Twister hingegen recht günstig! #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Yeep würde auch zum Spinner raten


----------



## jannick15 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Danke für eure Tipps.#6
Kann mir bitte noch jemand was zur Köderführung sagen(von Twister und Spinner)
Zudem würde ich gerne wissen was man für Farben, Größen und Montagen nehmen soll um erfolgreich in der Elbe auf Zander und Barsch zu Angeln??????#c
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## duck_68 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Silberner Mepps-Spinner in den Größen 3 und 4 sind DIE Köder schlecht hin - damit kannst Du jeden Räuber überlisten!!


----------



## LUKA$ (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Spinner eig. nur Rauswerfen eventuell ein wenig absinken lassen und dann einholen geschwindigkeit wirsst du selbst merken was das beste ist ....lege zwischendurch immerwieder "Spinstopps" ein das bedeutet das du mal für 2-3 sekunden nicht kurbelst.
Falls bei euch auch Rapfen vorkommen den spinner möglichst schnell knapp unter der Oberfläche führen dann ohne die genannten "Spinstopps" ....hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Andy-583 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Den Spinner kannst Du einfach einholen.

Die Techniken zum Twistern aufzulisten spare ich mir hier mal, da gibt es etliche Threads, einfach mal Twister/ Gummifisch Techniken suchen.

hier mal zwei Beispiele:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104359&highlight=gummifisch+techniken


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123531&highlight=gummifisch+techniken


----------



## NoSaint (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ja der Spinner ist ein idealer Anfänger köder, aber nicht nur für anfänger, auch ich fische sehr sehr gerne mit Meps oder Puplex, da die Teile absolut fängig sind, vor allem eben forelle und Barsch hab ich schon gut mit Spinnern gefangen #6 

Ansosten zur köderführung von Spinnern muss man garnicht so viel sagen, möglichst gleichmäßig einkurbeln (natürlich kann man die Geschwindigkein auch variieren), bzw. ab und an, in tieferen Gewässern lasse ich noch ein Abskinkphase dazwischen. An farben haben sich bei mir am besten Kupferne oder silberne Spinner bewährt, also ohne viel farbiges dran. Als größe für Barsche wurde ich etwa 1-3 nehmen und für zander so 2-4, wobei ich sagen muss auf Zander hab ich mit Spinnern noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Was Gummifische oder Twister angeht, lässt du dich besser von unsteren Gummifreunden beraten, denn ich fische hauptsächlich und am liebsten mit Wobblern.


----------



## Alikes (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Moin Zusammen,
ich habe für Gummifisch gestimmt, da ich selbst meine ersten Zander in der Elbe damit gefangen habe!
Die Köderführung ist recht simpel wenn man mit der Faulenzermethode anfängt, ausserdem dürfte sich dann auch schnell ein Erfolgserlebnis einstellen!
Also relativ harte Rute, geflochtene Hauptschnur, 1m Monofil und Jigkopf mit 8-11cm Gummifisch!
Auswerfen, auf den Grund absinken lassen (merkt man am Erschlaffen der Schnur), Rutenspitze in Richtung Schnur dann 2-3mal schnell kurbeln und warten bis die Schnur wieder erschlafft!
Sollte man in dieser Phase ein Rucken im Blank oder in der Schnur merken bzw. sehen sofort anhauen!
Hänger wirst du am Anfang einige haben aber das bleibt an der Elbe nicht aus!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## J-son (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ist 'ne Frage der Sichtweise:
mit Spinnern lässt es sich am ehesten punkten, aber da man für den richtigen Umgang mit Gummifischen die längste Zeit lernen muss, sind vielleicht gerade selbige die erste Wahl für Einsteiger.
Wobbler sind für Anfänger eher eine Bremse, da man ständig die exorbitanten Preise im Hinterkopf hat, und die Drillinge nur zu gern im Müll/Grund/Kraut fassen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mr. Manta (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Silberner Mepps-Spinner in den Größen 3 und 4 sind DIE Köder schlecht hin - damit kannst Du jeden Räuber überlisten!!


 

Ich nehme gerne kuper-/messingfarben, ohne Schnickschnack. Evt. nen roten Faden oder so bei den Drillingen. Größe wie zuvor.

Mir gehen auch gerade auf diesen Köder gerne Hechte.

Gruß


----------



## maesox (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Für einen Anfänger ist meiner Meinung der Erfolg wichtig!! Daher fällt meine Wahl auf den Spinner,da er ein Allesfänger ist und sich der Erfolg recht schnell einstellt!

Empfehle dir,wie Martin Obelt schon sagte, einen *Mepps Aglia 3 in Silber!*



*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## u-see fischer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Janick,#h

Twister lässt man an gestraffter Schnur bis zum Boden absinken. Nachdem der Twister den Boden berührt hat, wird er durch anheben der Rute und gegebenenfalls aufdrehen der Schnur wieder vom Boden angehoben und erneut an gestraffter Schnur wieder bis zum Grund absinken lassen.
Das Aufschlagen des Twisters auf den Gewässergrund lenkt das Interesse der Räuber auf den Twister. Zur Reduzierung der Hänger in einem strömenden Gewässer sollte die Verweilzeit des Twisters auf dem Gewässergrund so kurz wie möglich sein. Daher während der Absinkphase auf das nächste anheben des Twisters vorbereiten.

Da Spinner normalerweise während der Absinkphase sich nicht sonderlich drehen, werden diese mit konstantem Zug (so schnell wie nötig, so langsam wie möglich) eingeholt.
Um ständig Grundkontakt zu halten, kann man Spinner allerdings auch während der Einholphase zwischendurch absinken lassen. Auf Hänger achten.
[/FONT]


----------



## jannick15 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Danke für eure Ausführlichen Tipps#6#6.
Hätte aber eben noch ne andere Frage muss ich am Anfang gleich geflochtene Schnur oder reicht Mono??
Und muss man ein Stahlvorfach nehmen??


----------



## Andy-583 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Stahlvorfach ist ein muss, wenn es Hechte gibt in Deinem Gewässer.

Ich fische mit Geflochtener, andere nehmen Mono, je nach Geschmack. Du kannst erstmal mit Mono angeln, das habe ich am Anfang auch Jahre lang gemacht. Eventuell probierst Du später mal mit Geflecht als Vergleich, was Dir mehr liegt.


----------



## Checco (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Wenn Hechte vorkommen würde ich immer ein Stahlvorfach dran machen, kannst auch mit mono spinnern brauchst nicht unbedingt ne geflochtene, anders bei Gummi.
Bei Gummi würde ich nur mit geflochtener angeln, nicht mit mono.
Zu den Spinnern, habe heute morgen 2 Barsche mit nem 3er Mepps Amerik Nr.1 glaub ich heißt der gefangen und einen Hecht mit nem gelben DAM Spinner der Größe 3, mit Gummi und Blinker war nix zu machen.
Auf Spinner beißt halt so ziemlich alles.


----------



## jannick15 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

petri zu deinen fängen:m... Wenn noch jemand tipps für mich hat den immer her damit:q bin nähmlich noch völlig ohne erfahrung...könnt auch ruhig noch antworten auf die ersten Fragen geben.

Danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps#6


----------



## Checco (19. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ich fische nach wie vor gerne mit Spinnern, vor allem wenn ich einfach nur Fische fangen möchte und mich dann überraschen lassen kann was beißt.
Die meißten Fische habe ich auf Metall gefangen, die größten Fische jedoch auf Gummi und mit Wobbler, auch ne feine Sache.
Jedoch etwas teurer bei hängerträchtigen Gewässern.


----------



## jannick15 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

danke....hat sonst noch jemand ein paar tipps für anfangs angeln in der Elbe auf Barsch und Zander?? Ist der Barschbestand in der Elbe gut??


----------



## stanleyclan (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

joa eig. schon. ich hba letztens dort geangelt wo die Fähre von König Der Löwen immer anlegt aber leider kein erfolg. vielleicht kann mir mal jemand andere stellen geben.


----------



## jannick15 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Mit was lassen sich Barsche am leichtesten und erfolgreichsten beangeln in der elbe??


----------



## Michel81 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

@jannick:

siehe die ganzen antworten vor dir: mit spinner. ist auch mein lieblingsköder. wenn nichts läuft, läufts mit dem spinner.


----------



## jannick15 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Danke nochmals für eure vielen Hilfreichen Tipps:m....Werde den bald wenn ich die richtige ausrüstung habe mal an die Elbe gehen(werde berichten)....wenn euch noch irgendwas zum raubfischen mit kunstködern für anfänger einfällt den immer her damit. Oder vllt über ein paar Erfolge als Anfänger berichten würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr auf Raubfischen mit Kunstködern gekommen seid und was so euren ersten Erfolge waren(Köder??)
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## jannick15 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Kann mir den keiner auf die oben gennanten Fragen ne Antwort geben?


----------



## falter78 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Servus,

ich bin zwar nicht an der Elbe unterwegs, möchte dir aber trotzdem helfen. Du musst viel lesen (im Board, Zeitungen etc.) um die wichtigen Dinge über das Spinnfischen zu lernen. Spinnfischen ist einfach zu komplex um es in zwei drei Sätzen runterzuschreiben.

Es fängt bei der Angel an und hört beim richtigen Karabiner auf, dazu kommt das Kennenlernen des Gewässers etc. Ich kann dir nur den Rat geben, Kontakte zu Anglern an deinem Gewässer zu finden, die dich mal an die Seite nehmen und dir bei kleinen 1x1 helfen. Du ersparst dir so teure Fehlinvestitionen, Verluste und Enttäuschungen.


----------



## Patrick83 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Moin Moin,
Ich würde dir genau wie die anderen auch die Spinner empfehlen....Bekommst nicht so oft einen Hänger,wie beim angeln mit Gummifischen...!!
Guck mal bei:
http://www.bissclips.tv/ 
Da kannst eigentlich alles finden,von Köderwahl bis Angelmethoden!
Viel Erfolg!
Mfg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Toll: Jetzt hab ich 2 Stunden bissclips geschaut und wollte eigentlich was anderes machen:
So ist das Trockenangeln halt.


----------



## Patrick83 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Toll: Jetzt hab ich 2 Stunden bissclips geschaut und wollte eigentlich was anderes machen:
> So ist das Trockenangeln halt.



HeHeHeHeHe...Ja die ist sehr interresant die Seite...!!!#6


----------



## jannick15 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Danke für eure vielen Antworten..

Ich habe mal gelesen das Barsche auch auf Pilker(klein) gehen....Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?? Und mir auch erzählen was für ein Köder das genau ist?? Und wie die Köderführung ist??

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Patrick83 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Das nennt sich "Zocken",wenn du mit kleinen Pilker fischt.
Auf & Ab...
Ich mache das aber nicht,guck mal wie gesagt bei www.Bissclip.tv
Viel Spass


----------



## dirkbu (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

@jannick15
Wenn du in der Elbe bei Stade auf Zander/Barsch gehen willst, dann nimm Gummifische und angel mit der erfolgreichen Faulenzermethode.
Steife Spinnrute mit sensibler Spitze, 2,70m, geflochtene gelbe Schnur 0,12 bis 0,17mm.

Suche nach Stellen mit Steinpackungen und auch nach Kehrströmungen.

Im Hamburger Hafen ist es aber besser als hier rund um Stade.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*



jannick15 schrieb:


> Danke für eure vielen Antworten..
> 
> Ich habe mal gelesen das Barsche auch auf Pilker(klein) gehen....Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?? Und mir auch erzählen was für ein Köder das genau ist?? Und wie die Köderführung ist??
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus



Jetzt musst Du aber erst einmal die anderen Tips alle ausprobieren. Es macht doch keinen Sinn, sich mit allen möglichen Theorien vollzustopfen, die von Gewässer zu Gewässer auch noch unterschiedlich sind. Kaltes Wasser, warmes Wasser, abends, morgens, trüb, hell, dunkel, Jahreszeit kommt alles noch dazu. 
Barsche zum Beispiel gehen auf kleine Barsche, Twister, Spinner, Blinker,Wobbler, Wurm, Maden aber an bestimmten Gewässern nur im September oder Mai. Probier alles aus und wenn Du dass Gefühl hast, dass es nichts bringt, probier das nächste. 
Die Allroundtip hier ist - so wie das mitbekommen habe- der Spinner. Jetzt fang nicht gleich an zu pilkern sondern häng erst einmal was Gewöhnliches für die Barsche an die Angel!:m


----------



## jannick15 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ok danke wird gemacht:vik:


----------



## dirkbu (24. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Noch was, achte auf die Gezeiten und schau dir bei Ebbe deine Angelstelle genau an. Die Gezeiten haben einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Angelzeit/-methode
Frage Angler aus deiner Gegend und gehe mal mit denen los.
Z.B. Angler aus Stade
Hast du keine Freunde mit denen du angeln gehen kannst?

Hilfreich ist auch immer, wenn du den Ort beschreibst, wo du angeln möchtest.
Die Elbe ist lang und hat viele unterschiedliche Gewässereigenschaften.
Bring doch z.B. auch deinen Ort im Profil ein. Selbst zwischen Stade und Hamburg gibt es schon Unterschiede in der Zeit wann man wo angeln geht.

Probiere am Anfang nicht zu viel aus und versuche erst mal eine Methode.
Fang mit Gummifisch und/oder Blinker an.
Am Anfang wirst du viele Verluste durch Hänger haben. Wobbler sind dafür zu teuer.

Zuflüsse wie z.B. die Schwinge haben zur Einfassung der Steinpackung noch eingerammte Holzbohlen am unteren Ende. Darin verhaken sich Blinker und tieflaufende Wobbler sehr gerne.

Kauf dir Bücher:
z.B. Der Angelführer Hamburg, Zander angeln von Jörg Strehlow, Zielfischbücher vom Blinker.

Ich glaube, das reicht erstmal...
Petri Heil


----------



## dirkbu (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*



jannick15 schrieb:


> Ok danke wird gemacht:vik:


 
Und? Wo willst du nun wann was probieren?


----------



## jannick15 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ich würde alleine Angeln an der Elbe bei Krautsand.....Kenne leider keinen aus meiner gegend der mir in sachen köderführung helfen könnte oder mir zeigen könnte.....oder gute plätze sagen kann#d#d

Ich werde es mit Blinkern versuchen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Ich hab auch für Spinner gestimmt..darauf bekommt man als Anfanger am ehesten verwertbare Bisse und relativ wenig Händer..noch dazu sind die Dinger (selbst die guten) einigermaßen günstig so dass es nicht weh tut wenn man doch mal ein oder zwei versenkt.

Gummifisch bzw. Twister sind zwar noch günstiger dafür ist die verlustrate dank Grundführung recht hoch und die Bissverwertung ist schlechter (am Anfang)


----------



## dirkbu (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*



jannick15 schrieb:


> Ich würde alleine Angeln an der Elbe bei Krautsand.....Kenne leider keinen aus meiner gegend der mir in sachen köderführung helfen könnte oder mir zeigen könnte.....oder gute plätze sagen kann#d#d
> 
> Ich werde es mit Blinkern versuchen.


 
Hast du überhaupt gelesen, was ich dir schon alles geschrieben habe?
Ich mache google earth auf, und sehe Krautsand von oben.
Hatte ich nicht was von Kehrströmungen geschrieben?
Was sticht mir dort sofort ins Auge???
Der Buhnenkopf neben der Seebrücke.|bigeyes
Schau dir die Stelle bei Ebbe an wie der Gewässerboden aussieht.
Probiere dort ein paar Tage mit Gummifisch und Faulenzermethode.

Bei Groß Wurth sehe ich 2 Stellen die ich mit der Faulenzermethode auch abklopfen würde.

Bei Altendorf sehe ich auch 3 Stellen die lohnenswert wären.

Gibt es bei dir keinen Angelverein? Wenn ja, eintreten und mit den anderen mitangeln...

So, nun viel Spaß beim Gufieren


----------



## jannick15 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

Doch gibts hier....Ok danke vielmals für die vielen Tipps


----------



## dirkbu (25. September 2008)

*AW: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Blinker??*

@jannick15
Hast ne PN
Ist der Groschen gefallen? Oder hast du noch Fragen?

Noch ein Tipp:
Stelle solche Fragen in einem Trööt aus deiner Gegend und nicht im Allgemeinen Teil.
Die Tide-Elbe ist nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Flüssen, die keine Gezeiten haben.
Hier gelten andere Gesetze.
Die Wasserbedingungen wie Strömung, Trübung und der Wasserstand ändern sich ja stetig. Sogar die Wassertemperatur und der Salzgehalt ändern sich mit dem Gezeitenstrom, da wir sehr Küstennah sind.


----------

